
Bruno Ganz, actor who played Hitler in Downfall, dies aged 77 - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2019/feb/16/bruno-ganz-actor-who-played-hitler-in-downfall-dies-aged-77
======
hprotagonist
I will always remember him best as the angel Damiel in _Wings of Desire_. An
absolutely beautiful thing, and he’ll be missed.

My favorite vignette from that film, alongside Peter Falk(!!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qo3F-0keq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Qo3F-0keq8)

 _I can’t see you, but I know you’re here. I feel it. You’ve been hanging
around since I got here. I wish I could see your face. Just look into your
eyes and tell you how good it is to be here. Just to touch something. See
that’s cold; that feels good. Or to smoke. Have coffee. Or if you do it
together, that’s fantastic. Or to draw. You know, you take a pencil and you
make a dark line, then you make a light line and together it’s a good line. Or
when your hands are cold and you rub them together. See that’s good, that
feels good. There’s so many good things, but you’re not here. I’m here. I wish
you were here. I wish you could talk to me. . .cuz I’m a friend. Compañero._

------
spsrich
He was terrific in that role. RIP.

